# 8 year old glock 22 vs. new



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm new to handguns. I have a chance to by a glock 22 that is 8 years old and not shot very much. Are there any differences in a new glock 22 and a 8 year old one? (besides age)!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it would be a third generation just like the current models. Personally, I wouldn't see a problem with it. If it's that good of a deal, I wouldn't let the age hold you back unless it hasn't been well taken care of. I would look into some spare parts for it, such as a trigger spring and recoil spring. I think my G17 was purchased in 1999, and my G27 followed it shortly after in 2000 or 2001. No problems out of any of my Glocks. I do take care of them, store them with the trigger back, and keep some small spare parts for all of them JIC.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just make sure it is Third generation( finger grooves and rails). I traded in a First Gen G22 on a Third Gen G23. The gunsmith at the shop ( a Glock trained Armorer) took out the barrels of both and inserted cartridge in them. Glock changed the design of the chamber area in Third Gen .40 S&Ws. They new ones have more support in chamber area. 

He also showed me a comparison between the G23 barrel and an after market barrel. Support on Glock barrel was as good as after market (rifling is different however!) barrel. If you are going to shoot jacketed ammo, you save on an after market barrel swap with Third Gen G22 . If G22 is a First or Second Gen then you probably need to check forums on KB effect and possible barrel swap. 

(I don't know why Glock didn't publicize the upgrade. Unless it was to avoid Kaboom issue altogether.)


----------



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure if this will help you at all.. but here is a photo i found a while back that shows the difference in Generations...


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not to hijack but are there any ways to find out which generation you have and what year it was manufactured?


----------



## Skunk Pilot (Mar 12, 2009)

*Here you go:*

I found a lot of general info on GlockFAQ.com

But here is where I found out about the Serial #'s

Hope it helps.

I have the G23C (3rd Gen.) but can't remember exactly when I got it, between here 1999-2001. Seems mine is only a few where they don't know exactly.


----------

